# Filter Questions



## GoldMine (Jun 1, 2014)

I recently purchased a 40 gallon tank that I play on putting 3 piranhas in once I move in 2 months. Before the move, I'd like to have everything I need already so all I have to do once moved in is set up my tank/system and get the cycle going.

Right now, I'm curious about filters. I've been browsing the last few days at somewhat cheap filters, as I'm not looking to spend over $50.

I currently have the penn plax cascade 150 that came with the tank, which does 150 gph. I'm looking at getting 1-2 more filters to add in along side of this one. There's been 2 that stick out to me, but are quite cheap for what it supposedly does. Here are the two: http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-50-Power-Filter-Includes/dp/B000260FUM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-06117-QuietFlow-Filter-250-GPH/dp/B004W50KKY/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1401764854&sr=1-3&keywords=Aqueon+Quiet+Flow+Power+Filters

At this point I'm leaning towards the 1st one.

Also open to input and possible filters that I may be interested in using.

Thanks, GoldMine.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Aquaclear filters are a great choice. I think you will be pleased


----------

